# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Συνεργασία Microsoft - Linux για το νέο media player

## kakis

Πηγή:knowhow.gr

Συνεργασία Microsoft - Linux για το νέο media player 
Σεπτέμβριος 6, 2007


Ενδεχομένως, αποτελεί την είδηση της χρονιάς για τον κόσμο της Πληροφορικής: η Microsoft αποφάσισε το νέο της media player με την ονομασία Silverlight να υποστηρίζεται και από την πλατφόρμα Linux. Συγκεκριμένα, ο Miguel de Icaza, μέλος του Mono Team της εταιρείας Novell, η οποία αποτελεί ένας είδος «συνδέσμου» της Microsoft με το Linux και η οποία θα αναλάβει να προσαρμόσει το Silverlight στην πλατφόρμα Linux (για την οποία θα ονομάζεται Moonlight), έκανε λόγο για «ιστορική συνεργασία μεταξύ της Microsoft και του project ανοιχτού κώδικα».
O ίδιος, μέσω του blog του, έδωσε συγκεκριμένες πληροφορίες για τη συνεργασία, οι οποίες είναι εξίσου εντυπωσιακές: η Microsoft θα δώσει στη Novell πλήρη πρόσβαση στις δοκιμαστικές εκδόσεις του Silverlight που και η ίδια χρησιμοποιεί, προκειμένου να δοκιμαστεί η συμβατότητα με την πλατφόρμα του Linux. Επίσης, η Microsoft θα παρέχει μέσω του ιστοτόπου της τους απαραίτητους κώδικες εικόνας και ήχου για τους χρήστες του Moonlight, ενώ η Novell θα παράσχει το Moonlight στους μεγάλους διανομείς του Linux, δίδοντας τη δυνατότητα στους χρήστες της πλατφόρμας ανοιχτού κώδικα να το κατεβάζουν και να το εγκαθιστούν με τη λογική του «one-click».

----------


## alasondro

Βασικά το silverlight δεν είναι media player (όπως πχ o windows media player) απλά είναι η προσπάθεια της Microsoft να βγάλει το αντίστοιχο του flash της Adobe

----------


## andreas

Επισης η novell ειναι της MS οποτε δεν μου λεει κατι....

----------


## paravoid

Οι συγγραφείς του άρθρου είναι άσχετοι.

Το Silverlight δεν είναι media player.
Αντικαταστάστης κατά κάποιον τρόπο του Flash είναι και η συνεργασία δεν είναι τυχαία.

Η Microsoft είχε ανάγκη μια τέτοια συνεργασία για να μπει σε μια αγορά που έχει το Flash εδώ και πολλά χρόνια -- και μάλιστα πλέον στα χέρια της Adobe.

----------


## mojiro

για να τρεξει το moonlight θα θελει cd-key?  ::

----------

